
Tor security advisory: someone deanonymized hidden services (early 2014) - computer
https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-security-advisory-relay-early-traffic-confirmation-attack?
======
higherpurpose
Sounds like Tor needs more donations:

[https://www.torproject.org/donate/donate](https://www.torproject.org/donate/donate)

I think they already said a while ago that "hidden services" are not a well
researched feature of the Tor network, and the Tor Project is generally
strapped for cash as it is.

------
api
"Someone" is now arresting dozens of dark web black market operators too.

~~~
shitehawk
You mean Europol?

------
sp332
Conversation from 3 months ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8107193](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8107193)

------
aw3c2
I am doing about 2 terabytes of relay traffic monthly on some cheap 15€/month
server that serves my various other projects. It's fun and feels good. Takes
minutes to set up. Join us! :)

~~~
brightsize
Same here & have done this for years. I never come anywhere close to using the
resources, myself, that even these cheap accounts provide. It feels good to
donate the remainder to a noble cause. The Tor folks once sent me a lovely
T-shirt for my contributions. Or Somebody did, maybe it was the No Such
Agency's way of tagging me.

